# Solvang headcount



## Hollywood

next Saturday. Who's in? Full 100 miler? Ready? 

there's several of us headed up from the San Fernando valley. So far the forecast looks good! Hopefully the winds behave that weekend.


----------



## Retro Grouch

Living in the area and having ridden the century sections the route on a regular basis, I have to say the roads and in very good shape this year due to the lack of heavy rainfall. If the weather remains nice, it should be a fun ride this year. I’ll be skipping the organized ride, but plan to ride at least part of the route in the opposite direction. I’ll have my waving hand at the ready for all of out-of- town folks 

PSA:

Don’t forget to reward yourself with a cold one here. They make a really swell pilsner.










Figueroa Mountain Brewing Co.


----------



## Ferndog

I'll have to give that place a try next time I'm up there!


----------



## toomany

I wish.

Will be back in the GWN next week.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

i'm in for the full 104 miles. not sure how ready i am, but i am a sucker for punishment.
big mental debate over choice between the tri bike or the cervelo soloist.

HW, are you riding the fixie again?


----------



## Hollywood

cwg_at_opc said:


> HW, are you riding the fixie again?


no way! that was insane. I'll be on the singlespeed tho, so at least I can coast this time


----------



## DM5

I'm in for the century. 

I've been sick the last week, and still have a nagging cough, so unfortunately I haven't gotten to ride as much as I'd like, but I decided this would be my first century and I intend to stick with that decision


----------



## MTBMaven

In for the double century myself on the 24th. Thanks for warming up the roads for us! Be safe out there and have fun!


----------



## Hollywood

MTBMaven said:


> In for the double century myself on the 24th. Thanks for warming up the roads for us! Be safe out there and have fun!


show-off :wink:

some day...


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Coming down from the Bay Area with a group...looking forward to the century.


----------



## ddimick

Hollywood said:


> next Saturday. Who's in? Full 100 miler? Ready?
> 
> there's several of us headed up from the San Fernando valley. So far the forecast looks good! Hopefully the winds behave that weekend.


I'm in for the 100. Also in for ALC11.


----------



## 180

Heading there in the morning  this will be my first Solvang experience. I'll be cruisen the metric...hauling my camera and a few different lenses to soak up the scenery. Have a good ride all.


----------



## Hollywood

180 said:


> Heading there in the morning  this will be my first Solvang experience. I'll be cruisen the metric...hauling my camera and a few different lenses to soak up the scenery. Have a good ride all.


cool! Enjoy it! Post some pics here. 

Bulldog Cafe for the official cyclist pre-ride coffee / espresso


----------



## 180

Hollywood said:


> cool! Enjoy it! Post some pics here.
> 
> Bulldog Cafe for the official cyclist pre-ride coffee / espresso


Thanks! Will do...have a supafun ride as well HW! 

See u'z at the BD :thumbsup:


----------



## DM5

Looks like it's going to be a gorgeous day on Saturday. 

Any suggestions on layers? 

With a start in the 30s but a high near 80, I'm not real sure how to layer up. I'm thinking leg/arm warmers, jersey, windproof jacket, full finger gloves. I haven't ever ridden in anything below around 45F so I'm not sure if this is too much/too little? I generally run a little hot and sweat a good amount


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Looks like the low forecasted is 39 degrees, but think the start will be in the mid 40's, and going to a high of 79 degrees. Much depends on how hard you plan to ride, and the temps you're accustomed to riding in. For this temperature spread I find a light base layer, jersey, wind vest, arm warmers and knee warmers the right combination for me. The wind vest is light enough and versatile and can accommodate a wide temperature swing. When it starts to get really warm I can easily roll up the vest and stick in a back jersey pocket. Same goes with the arm and knee warmers. As long as the sun is shining it feels much warm than the same temp in dank conditions.


----------



## Hollywood

with a high of 80, just bite the bullet in the am, unless you like carrying lots of layers for the rest of the day. 

base layer, s/s jersey, thin arm warmers that you can stash later. No jackets! Especially if you run hot. 




Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> For this temperature spread I find a light base layer, jersey, wind vest, arm warmers and knee warmers the right combination for me.


----------



## trip221

I'm going, but only doing the 50 miler. My wife has family in Buellton, so we'll be spending time with them over the weekend. I haven't ridden a whole lot in the last year, so I'm fine with not doing the century. Might regret it after a few hours with the in-laws though. Oh well, my wife signed me up for this as a surprise a few months back to encourage me to ride more - awesome!


----------



## DM5

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Looks like the low forecasted is 39 degrees, but think the start will be in the mid 40's, and going to a high of 79 degrees. Much depends on how hard you plan to ride, and the temps you're accustomed to riding in. For this temperature spread I find a light base layer, jersey, wind vest, arm warmers and knee warmers the right combination for me. The wind vest is light enough and versatile and can accommodate a wide temperature swing. When it starts to get really warm I can easily roll up the vest and stick in a back jersey pocket. Same goes with the arm and knee warmers. As long as the sun is shining it feels much warm than the same temp in dank conditions.





Hollywood said:


> with a high of 80, just bite the bullet in the am, unless you like carrying lots of layers for the rest of the day.
> 
> base layer, s/s jersey, thin arm warmers that you can stash later. No jackets! Especially if you run hot.


Appreciate the feedback--I'll probably bring a variety of stuff and decide on Saturday morning. The jacket at least folds into itself and I can secure it to the bike or around my waist or something. 

For a base layer, something like this works...???? SmartWool NTS Microweight T-Shirt - Wool - Men's at REI.com


----------



## Hollywood

DM5 said:


> For a base layer, something like this works...???? SmartWool NTS Microweight T-Shirt - Wool - Men's at REI.com


wool shirts are nice to have for colder / night rides. That might get toasty on a 80 deg. day tho. I use something like this for most SoCal rides. Or preferably sleeveless but I don't see REI carrying those.

REI Lightweight Polartec Power Dry Crew - Men's at REI.com


----------



## DM5

Thanks HW. I've got a couple of Nike Pro Combat shirts that should work just fine...may order a wool shirt for next winter though


----------



## trip221

Hollywood said:


> with a high of 80, just bite the bullet in the am, unless you like carrying lots of layers for the rest of the day.


+1. I started my commute this morning with a tank top baselayer and arm and knee warmers and the temperature was 45. After an hour I was ready to take my warmers off, but was at the office. Unless it's windy I don't think any extra layers will be needed.


----------



## Emdy

I will be in for 100 with VeloViet brothers.


----------



## Yangpei

My wife and I will be riding the metric century this year. It's a fun event and we're looking forwards to it.


----------



## Hollywood

ddimick said:


> I'm in for the 100. Also in for ALC11.


Awesome - hope to meet ya at one or both.


----------



## BunnV

I did it today (my 4th time). It was a typical Solvang Century...foggy and cold in the morning, windy and warmer later in the day. I saw a guy on a maroon SS with cards in the spokes (or maybe it was a fixie). 

Did anyone else see Barry Bonds? He rides a white Dogma 2 with a power meter in the crank ( I think it was a SRM ). I also saw him at the Malibu Grand Fondo. I talked to him briefly there and didn't realize who he was until I turned and walked away..."wait a minute!"


----------



## Retro Grouch

It was very nice day for riding.

I have to give a salute out to the drivers in the area, who unlike some of the riders I witnessed, displayed a high degree road courtesy . Having bikes four abreast on a section of road with a double yellow line blocking vehicles behind them isn’t going to win any friends. As a local resident, I have to live with the consequences of century riders’ poor behavior.

My best wishes goes out to the rider who crashed at the “T” of Palmer and Dominion Road. Seeing an ambulance responds is never a good thing. That sharp downhill left always seems to ruin the day for a few riders every year.


----------



## ddimick

Ok, who was blasting Wilson Phillips on the pink single-speed? I nearly lost it when you started lip-syncing.

I chatted briefly with a very nice lady who was doing the century for the 20th consecutive year. :O


----------



## Hollywood

ddimick said:


> Ok, who was blasting Wilson Phillips on the pink single-speed? I nearly lost it when you started lip-syncing.


O hi!


----------



## ddimick

Ahahaha! Now I know...


----------



## JSR

Retro Grouch said:


> My best wishes goes out to the rider who crashed at the “T” of Palmer and Dominion Road. Seeing an ambulance responds is never a good thing. That sharp downhill left always seems to ruin the day for a few riders every year.


That's a tricky corner. The sand and gravel in the road doesn't make it any easier.

JSR


----------



## ddimick

JSR said:


> That's a tricky corner. The sand and gravel in the road doesn't make it any easier.
> 
> JSR


This was my first time at Solvang but a friend who's done it a few times warned me about this spot. Maybe there's an obvious answer, but why don't they bring in sweepers and clear the sand and gravel before the event? The corner wouldn't be that difficult without the debris.


----------



## Hollywood

ddimick said:


> Ahahaha! Now I know...


nice meeting DM5 and 180 out there :thumbsup:

and got to chat (briefy) with cwg_ again. Cool.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

as usual, HW was rockin' the tunes, so he wasn't hard to find(although there were at least two other riders with tunes...) - we chatted briefly, but he left me in the dust as usual(i _am_ slow).

a very brisk(cold 38degrees) start, some wind, the same old bumpy, cratered road surfaces, temperatures climbed into the 70s by lunchtime. great support(Thanks to all the jolly vollies!) this time i finished while the sun was still up, so i'm happy about that.

i must be getting old though, there are a couple of downhill sections where you can get up over 50mph and i got veeerrrryyy close to the death-wobble, but was able to rein it in and not crash-and-burn. i'm not enjoying the speed like i used to.


----------



## Yangpei

BunnV said:


> Did anyone else see Barry Bonds? He rides a white Dogma 2 with a power meter in the crank ( I think it was a SRM ). I also saw him at the Malibu Grand Fondo. I talked to him briefly there and didn't realize who he was until I turned and walked away..."wait a minute!"


I saw a guy with a lady friend outside the Hotel Corque before the ride start. Both were on Dogma 2's. In retrospect, it was Bonds. But, I had no idea at the time.


----------



## DM5

Hollywood said:


> nice meeting DM5 and 180 out there :thumbsup:
> 
> and got to chat (briefy) with cwg_ again. Cool.


Nice meeting you as well -- glad we ran into each other at one of the stops. you were pretty hard to miss :thumbsup:

Overall a really enjoyable ride. I was riding solo but passed the time with an earbud and chatting with people here & there. Completed my first century and did about 3000' more climbing than ever before, couldn't have asked for a better day


----------



## ddimick

DM5 said:


> Nice meeting you as well -- glad we ran into each other at one of the stops. you were pretty hard to miss :thumbsup:
> 
> Overall a really enjoyable ride. I was riding solo but passed the time with an earbud and chatting with people here & there. Completed my first century and did about 3000' more climbing than ever before, couldn't have asked for a better day


Congrats on your first century!


----------



## Hollywood

ddimick said:


> Congrats on your first century!


+1

thats a pretty big ride to pull off for your first one. Congrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## DM5

Thanks guys. Knowing that most of the climbing was later in the ride, I made sure not to push it too much and burn out. Proud to say that although I may have gone verrrrrrrry slow at some points, I never got off 

Went on a short flat ride yesterday and my legs felt pretty good but my taint was not happy with me at all :cryin::cryin:


----------



## cwg_at_opc

yeah, congrats! heart-attack hill and the snaky one just after can be kind of hard after 85-ish miles. that little winding hill near the end is really just an insult, thankfully it's mostly downhill from then on. good job on your first!




DM5 said:


> Thanks guys. Knowing that most of the climbing was later in the ride, I made sure not to push it too much and burn out. Proud to say that although I may have gone verrrrrrrry slow at some points, I never got off
> 
> Went on a short flat ride yesterday and my legs felt pretty good but my taint was not happy with me at all :cryin::cryin:


----------



## DCD 2005

I read all about going up Foxen and the climb after the 85 mile stop. Nobody mentioned the snakey winding hill and the headwind at the end. That was a pleasent surprise


----------



## 180

Hollywood said:


> nice meeting DM5 and 180 out there :thumbsup:
> 
> and got to chat (briefy) with cwg_ again. Cool.


You guys were hi-larious! 

Posting pics now...


----------



## 180

Here's a couple snaps from the weekend. It was a fun ride and an all around great place to visit. My fave was the chocolate custard pastry I ate on the way home from Olsen's Bakery. I'll never forget it.

You can see the full gallery over heerz:

Solvang, CA Solvang Century 2012 - 180pics


----------



## Yangpei

Retro Grouch said:


> Living in the area and having ridden the century sections the route on a regular basis, I have to say the roads and in very good shape this year due to the lack of heavy rainfall.



The weather turned out nice. But, I can't agree on the road conditions. Much of the pavement on the metric century route was in horrible condition.


----------



## 180

Yangpei said:


> The weather turned out nice. But, I can't agree on the road conditions. Much of the pavement on the metric century route was in horrible condition.


Yeps +1 on that.


----------



## Retro Grouch

My God that's one large dog!!!


----------



## ddimick

It looks like a rabbit but it's not a rabbit. Because it can't be a rabbit. Because it's so freakishly large. Impossible. Is that thing a rabbit? No... no, can't be.



Retro Grouch said:


> My God that's one large dog!!!


----------



## johnny dollar

Ableskivers and smorgasbord! Solvang makes me miss socal.

Anyone try the Monte Cristo at Bit o' Denmark post-ride?


----------



## 180

ddimick said:


> It looks like a rabbit but it's not a rabbit. Because it can't be a rabbit. Because it's so freakishly large. Impossible. Is that thing a rabbit? No... no, can't be.


Yep he's a Flemish Giant bunny. His name was Boomer.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti

180 said:


> Yep he's a Flemish Giant bunny. His name was Boomer.


heard they taste great


----------



## ddimick

Doctor Falsetti said:


> heard they taste great


You don't eat something like that. It eats you.


----------



## Hollywood

*photos are up -*

find your #

brightroom Inc. - Solvang Century and Half Century


----------



## cwg_at_opc

sadly(luckily?) the four pix of me are not so hot.
i've not had much luck w/brightroom in the past.


----------



## trip221

I think they did okay on mine, I just look bad. Apparently I tilt my head to one side when I'm riding.


----------



## 180

I'll have to check when I get near a computer...their website ain't too mobile friendly and they got no app. Bummers. But 26,000 photos...man their arms gotta be tired.


----------

